# Can't get the urine smell out of my carpet! Carpet shampooer?



## rpeters83 (Feb 15, 2009)

I had the issue of a small spot spreading and turning into a larger one due to several cleaning attempts. I tried nature's miracle at first but it didn't remove the smell. I then tried a carpet shampooer and, while it helped some, I still have a slight odor coming off the carpet. I even tried using the hand tools and scrubbing it out. While the room itself doesn't smell that bad (well, we have the windows open), I want to be able to get this smell out. The rug also feels like it still has that "sticky" feeling to it a little. 

Since it is larger than what it was, is there something I can use with my carpet shampooer to help? Is there a special process? Thanks.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

It has probably soaked through to the carpet pad, which is harder to clean well and get to dry well. Depending on the thickness of each, it is also possible that it got all the way down to the subfloor which is either hardwood (typically older homes) or plywood (newer homes, made to have carpet from the start). Plywood isn't sealed like the hardwood and can also absorb liquid and odors. 

Is it in an area where you can (carefully) pull back the carpet and pad? You'd have to re-tack it along the baseboard but you could then clean each well and if it turns out the carpet pad is the problem, you can get a remnant and cut and replace that portion before re-tacking the carpet. 

White vinegar and water (50/50) is a good solution, get the carpet pretty wet and blot back up repeatedly.


----------



## rpeters83 (Feb 15, 2009)

I forgot to mention. Our carpet pad has a lining on it to prevent liquid from getting into the pad (paid extra for it due to the dogs). 

I'll try the white vinegar solution in the meantime, but you would think nature's miracle would have done the trick the first time.

Is there something I can use with my carpet shampooer as well? Thanks.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Read the instructions with your carpet shampooer to see if you can put white vinegar into it; some works like that, others you're not supposed to use anything but the shampoo it comes with.

But I think you'll have better luck with doing it by hand because the vinegar will have more time to sit on the spot and do its chemical interaction thing. Be liberal with the vinegar.


----------



## rpeters83 (Feb 15, 2009)

Shell said:


> Read the instructions with your carpet shampooer to see if you can put white vinegar into it; some works like that, others you're not supposed to use anything but the shampoo it comes with.
> 
> But I think you'll have better luck with doing it by hand because the vinegar will have more time to sit on the spot and do its chemical interaction thing. Be liberal with the vinegar.


Thanks for the info. How long should I leave the vinegar on there before blotting it up? I'm testing a spot right now.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Since you're not worried about it soaking into the carpet pad, I'd leave it on for 10-15 minutes even. Test a spot to make sure it doesn't affect the carpet color (closet floors are good for this)


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jan 14, 2010)

You might also like to try a washing detergent called Bio-Zet. 

I have spray bottle made up and after I soak/wipe up the urine/sick/poo I spray the solution over the patch. 

It is awesome, and when my cat pees on our towels it gets the ammonia smell out of the towels too. Its' about $AUD10/kg but it is fantastic stuff. It works better than the vinegar did for us, but I've heard that vinegar can work just as well...maybe I was doing it wrong.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I had a dog in diapers for a year. Shampooed the carpet almost everyday. Have you tried this: http://www.amazon.com/Simple-Solutions-Carpet-Shampoo-Gallon/dp/B0002APRI8 It took the odor and the stain away for me.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi 
I have used oxie clean on my carpets 
jamie


----------



## Meadow's Mom (May 13, 2010)

I second the Simple Solution recommendation. Removes odor and stains; it has even taken blood out of my carpet and it smells great. I used it for years to clean my cats' litter boxes. Now I use it as we house train our 4 month old puppy!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

rpeters83 said:


> I had the issue of a small spot spreading and turning into a larger one due to several cleaning attempts. I tried nature's miracle at first but it didn't remove the smell. I then tried a carpet shampooer and, while it helped some, I still have a slight odor coming off the carpet. I even tried using the hand tools and scrubbing it out. While the room itself doesn't smell that bad (well, we have the windows open), I want to be able to get this smell out. The rug also feels like it still has that "sticky" feeling to it a little.
> 
> Since it is larger than what it was, is there something I can use with my carpet shampooer to help? Is there a special process? Thanks.


There is no special process, and no need to buy $30 a gallon enzymatic cleaners. Use plain white vinegar. It removes the biological element as well as the odor left behind by accidents. I use a mixture of 1 cup white vinegar and a half cup lavender scent all purpose cleaner ( I get the fabuloso brand at family dollar) and it workd GREAT in my carpet shampoo'er! NO doggie smell and the lavender scent covers the white vinegar smell. Also make sure you use really hot tap water even if you have one of those pro heat type carpet cleaners.


----------



## crittermom (Jan 14, 2010)

I use a product called Urine Off, and it works WAY better than simple solutiion or natures miracle has for me (for cat pee even). The instructions are to saturate the spot with it, then cover the spot with plastic for 2 days, then remove and let air dry. It is also an enzymatic cleaner, and unless you actually do cover it with plastic, it does not get rid of the urine odor. Maybe those other solutions would work just as well if you cover it with plastic for a couple days and keep it moist so that the enzymes have a chance to work. This has worked better than vinegar for me, though vinegar works all right too.


----------

